

Google plans to bring back paperback books - dimas
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,551363,00.html

======
skolor
I've been wondering how long it would take for someone to start doing On
Demand Printing of books out of copyright.

I'm really not sure how I feel about Google printing books that are out of
print though. On the one hand, I think it would be awesome to be able to get
ahold of some of those rare, hard to find books that just sound awesome, but
are ridiculously expensive. On the other hand, it seems a little wrong to not
compensate the authors, who still own the copyright for the book.

The only other question I have is: price. I think there is at least some
market for cheap, on demand printing of just about any book. If I can get
(throwing numbers out there) any book printed for 100 page for $0.75 (or
something equivalent), with reasonable shipping, I would definitely turn that
way for a large portion of my reading (rather than buying used books for
essentially the price of shipping).

------
paddy_m
pg is there any chance that you could get On Lisp printed this way? I know its
not out of copyright, but you have freely put the pdf up on your site.

